# @ per genere maschile/femminile



## polaluz

Buongiorno a tutti,
sto traducendo un sito web dallo spagnolo all'italiano e in spagnolo trovo molti esempi di nomi comuni che finiscono in @ per rispettare un'utenza di ambo i sessi, ad esempio :

Usuari@
Soci@
Bienvenid@

Non mi risulta che nei siti web italiani si usi quest'accortezza, quindi la mia traduzione sarebbe la seguente (rispetto ai canoni della lingua italiana che dà ancora precedenza al genere maschile):

Usuari@ = utente
Soci@ = socio
Bienvenid@ = benvenuto

Potreste confermarmi la traduzione o dirmi come fareste voi?
Grazie mille!


----------



## elitaliano

Benvenut*o/a* Polaluz,

se vuoi sottolineare che un certo testo è diretto ad utenti sia maschili che femminili, fai come ho fatto io nel mio saluto: in italiano (sia informale, sia su modulistica burocratica) si usa  ...o/a  (e il/la per l'articolo) :

Esempio:
_Caro/a utente, sei il/la benvenuto/a in questo  forum...._


----------



## quasi.stellar

Sì giusto. Però è molto brutto, fa tanto modulo dei carabinieri ...


----------



## polaluz

Grazie mille per la risposta!
È vero che fa un po' modulo burocratico ma è una buona traduzione.
Certo è che allunga di molto la digitazione!


----------



## quasi.stellar

Se non vuoi allungare la digitazione puoi usare il maschile che, come genere generico, in italiano è perfettamente corretto 

Anzi, lo sdoppiamento maschile/femminile è molto artificioso, a me che sono donna sembra una forzatura, tipo le "quote rosa" nelle elezioni


----------



## mikisong

quasi.stellar said:


> Sì giusto. Però è molto brutto, fa tanto modulo dei carabinieri ...



È brutto perché non ci siamo abituati/e. Ma credo che, soprattutto noi donne, non dobbiamo farci inglobare dal genere maschile e dobbiamo imparare, soprattutto nella forma scritta, ad utilizzare emtrambi i generi. Quindi, d'accordo con Elitaliano.

Se penso che ancora oggi in Italia si dice "il medico" per indicare una dottoressa....


----------



## quasi.stellar

E se io ti dicessi che le "avvocatesse" si offendono se le chiami "avvocatesse", perché la sentono come una diminuzione, come un modo per svalutare la loro preparazione, la combattività ecc.?
E pretendono di essere chiamate "avvocato"? E neanche più accettano come un tempo di essere chiamate "signora" perché sembra una diminuzione del titolo accademico?
Avvocato, punto e basta, come loro stesse chiedono.

E poi dottoressa non precisa dottoressa in cosa, non vorrei mai farmi curare le tonsille da una dottoressa in legge 
E poi ora, con tutti i master e le specializzazioni, dottoressa è un titolo che, se non sbaglio, spetta anche a chi ha fatto il terz'anno di lingue ...
con tutte le imprecisioni che ne derivano.

Come la vedo io, il genere è dato anche dallo sviluppo della lingua. Considera che lo spagnolo ha sei generi sei, sentirsi offesi perché chirurgo o giraffa sono di genere ambiguo, o epiceno, o comune mi sembra esagerato.
Tanto più in italiano che di generi ne ha solo due e il maschile è da sempre usato come genere collettivo per i gruppi misti, anche ad esempio nella concordanza degli aggettivi ... dovremo cominciare a dire "Marietta e Paolino sono bambini/e"? O "sono carini/e"?


----------



## mikisong

quasi.stellar said:


> E poi dottoressa non precisa dottoressa in cosa, non vorrei mai farmi curare le tonsille da una dottoressa in legge
> E poi ora, con tutti i master e le specializzazioni, dottoressa è un titolo che, se non sbaglio, spetta anche a chi ha fatto il terz'anno di lingue ...
> con tutte le imprecisioni che ne derivano.



Hai ragione, volevo dire che si dice "il medico" invece che "la medica". Anche in Spagna, però per fortuna sta diventando sempre più comune "la medica"




quasi.stellar said:


> Considera che lo spagnolo ha sei generi sei,


Sei generi?  Non capisco.



quasi.stellar said:


> Tanto più in italiano che di generi ne ha solo due e il maschile è da sempre usato come genere collettivo per i gruppi misti, anche ad esempio nella concordanza degli aggettivi ... dovremo cominciare a dire "Marietta e Paolino sono bambini/e"? O "sono carini/e"?



No, è chiaro, non si può esagerare adesso. Però nel linguaggio ufficiale, credo sia bene mettere i due generi e anche quando ci si rivolge a un pubblico misto: "benvenuti e benvenute"

E con questo, arrivederci signore e signori


----------



## quasi.stellar

Sei generi =
Maschile
femminile
neutro
comun
epiceno
ambiguo
così almeno hanno insegnato a me, ma credo che sia corretto, con tutta la tipologia del caso, quindi sei generi, con l'uso degli articoli conseguente 


PS
In un certo senso bene fa il tedesco dove "la dottora" è la dottoressa. Invece "la dottoressa" è la moglie del dottore. 
Non ho tradotto perché questo non è il forum giusto, spero di essermi spiegata lo stesso


----------



## Neuromante

Están haciendo discursos ideológicos completamente fuera de lugar. En ambos idiomas el plural común, GRAMATICALMENTE HABLANDO se hace con la forma masculina. Cualquier argumento se sale de la intención del foro y entra dentro del activismo

Polaluz ¿necesitas una traducción exacta o correcta?
Para la primera usa "o/a", para la segunda la gramática. El resto está fuera de lugar

Quasi.stellar esistono tre generi in spagnolo


----------



## mikisong

Neuromante said:


> Para la primera usa "o/a", para la segunda la gramática. El resto está fuera de lugar



Oppure ripeti la parola al plurale, "benvenuti e benvenute".



Neuromante said:


> Están haciendo discursos ideológicos completamente fuera de lugar.



Non credo sia fuori luogo discutere se usare uno o entrambi i generi quando ci si riferisce a un gruppo misto. 

Saluti


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:*
> 
> Ricordo a tutti che questo è il forum Italiano/spagnolo dove si discutono TRADUZIONI tra le due lingue.
> Se volete discutere di argomenti che riguardano solo l'italiano esiste il forum SOLO ITALIANO


----------



## polaluz

Ringrazio moltissimo tutti per le traduzioni proposte. Userò il genere maschile per essere corretta da un punto di vista grammaticale, per una mera questione di "economia" nella digitazione.

Ringrazio tutti anche per i punti di vista di tipo linguistico-sociologico-storico, la traduzione ci mette per forza di fronte a questo tipo di problematiche.

Buona giornata


----------

